

Ask HN: Social Networks users actions flow charts & wireframing - clb22

A long time ago(at least 2 years), I remember I saw a website that published the different actions that the users take on websites like facebook, twitter, linkedin, flickr, etc
The guys made this possible using flow-charts and illustrating everything.. It was a kind of wireframing &#38; prototyping of the whole process of the users on the before mentioned social networks..<p>for example, with facebook:
The visitor signup the form on the website, then it adds personal information (birthdate, educaction &#38; interests), then it logins trough his email(gmail, hotmail, etc) and search on his email contacts for friends that are currently registered on facebook. After that, it adds their contacts as a friend on facebook, and with the contacts that they don't have facebook, he can send them an invitation to become a member and share information on facebook.<p>I know, the things that I wrote it seems like pretty obvious.. but these kind of information it was very useful to me when I was developing a web application on differents sheets of my notebook.<p>And when I saw that website, I remember that I added to my magnolia bookmarks ..but last year magnolia lost all the bookmarks of their members, so I lost that website... and I can't remember the url<p>So you know some website that currently it's online and that it publishes the kind of information that I'm looking for? or at least, some similar content ?<p>Thanks a lot.. any suggestion it's greatly appreciated
======
oziumjinx
Probably one of these: <http://patterntap.com/> <http://ui-patterns.com/>
<http://quince.infragistics.com/>
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/15/40-helpful-
resour...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/15/40-helpful-resources-on-
user-interface-design-patterns/) <http://www.uipatterns.net/>
<http://www.patternbrowser.org>

~~~
clb22
that urls don't have the exact thing that I want, but are very near of the
kind of content that I'm looking for.. thank you so much!

~~~
oziumjinx
Then its most likely this: <http://productplanner.com/>

~~~
clb22
that was the website I was looking for!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much!!! If I
could give you 1000 of karma I will do it!!

If you have twitter, please follow me @cleiva so I can help you in any way..
once more, thanks!!!

------
Anon84
<http://konigi.com/tools/omnigraffle-wireframe-stencils>

~~~
clb22
thanks for the url... I hope someone else could remember the url of the
website that I forgot

